# Motorhome parking near Chester



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

Does anybody from the Chester know if you can park on the public highway within walking distance to the town centre. I appreciate that you can use the Roodee car park as there is no height restriction but you end up paying for 2 spaces and this can be at least £10 for an afternoon. The other car parks in the area have height restrictions. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Regards

Tim


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its pretty nigh on impossible to park a car let alone a motorhome! Long time since I have been to Chester but by Roodee carpark are you referring to one of the Park and Rides? Would have though you could at least use one of these cheaply or stay on a site and catch a bus in?

peedee


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi Peedee

We live in Liverpool so Chester is only an afternoon or so for us. It's a lovely place but, as I say, parking charges for a motorhome mean that, with tunnel fare and diesel, you start off with at least about £12. I was hoping someone knew off normal street parking within maybe 20 minutes walk.

Park and ride at the Zoo is height restricted.

Regards 

Tim


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Park and ride at the Zoo is height restricted.


Yes but I think the bus driver will open it for you on request.

You could also try the CC site. It is 10 mins walk to Cheshire Oaks outlet village and 20 mins bus ride into the town centre.

Trevor


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I understood there was a high vehicle are in all P&R in Chester,I mainly use the Zoo and there is an area at the far end for motorhomes. If you really want to go into the centre. From the ring road towards Wrexham go past Chester castle and the car park is on the left down a small hill,there is provision for m/hs,overnight as well. No double fees.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tim

If you don't want to stay on the site itself, I don't think the Park and Ride near the Chester Fairoaks CC site has a height barrier. The warden at the site would tell you.

Cheers


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

For Chester - the BEST place to park is at the 'park & ride' south of Chester as there is an non-height restricted parking area just outside the main car parking area . . . go through [or round] Chester on the M53 / A55 to the A483 slip road, come off & at the roundabout go back towards Chester on the A483 [Wrexham Road] - around 400 / 500 yards on the left is the sign for 'Park & Ride' - motorhome parking area is just on the mini roundabout before the height barriers. Parking + Return tickets into city is [I think] £1.50p each.
Buses every 10 / 15 minutes each way.
Do Not even think about parking in side streets . . those parking wardens have eyes in the backs of their heads !


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Further to Vics excellent post, if you are approaching Chester from the Queensferry side as you drive along Sealand road there is a ParknRide just before the Greyhound Retail Park, I have seen M/H's parked on there.
Cheers Sid


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

there is a wild camping car park 10 mins walk from the town. Its also listed in the camperstop book as a place for campers. 
Its called little rodee car park and its in castle road.

If you get there after 5 its only a couple of quid to park for 24 hrs. Then next day pay again. 
You wont be able to get off the car park as your locked in but the car ark bloke will probally drive past you and wont say anything.

Park alongside the river and if you want a satellite signal go up near the bridge by the racecourse. TV reception is poor.

Ive done this many time and so have my freind without any problem.

Hope this helps

Phill


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Little Roodee car park. We saw this parking advertised in the Practical Motorhome magazine and decided to park there last Friday night 14th December. What a disaster that was. We arrived at 8pm and because we took up 2 spaces, being a motorhome, we payed for 2 overnight parking spaces. We were told in the mag that this car park was locked from 10.30 till 6pm every day, it is not. We went to sleep at 10.45pm and were awoken at 11.15 by youths in cars doing wheeles and skids around the car park a very scary situation. As you can imagine we had to get up and pack up and drive off as we could not sleep due to this noise and did not want our motorhome hit. The lads kept driving off and then coming back on. This should not be advertised as a secure parking for motorhomes - it is not. (Thanks to FW for providing this information on 19 December 2007). *Read this on the Motorhome Friendly Parking site *John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for pointing this out. I suppose the originator of the article could well have had a peaceful stop over? I haven't wild camped very often but mostly I have had disturbed nights and will now only reluctantly do it if there is no alternative. 

We go away to enjoy ourselves and I am afraid I do not like being hassled or sleeping with one eye open so I use campsites. The price of a night on campsites is but a small proportion of the running costs of a motorhome especially with the increases in fuel prices. There is also a range of site prices to choose from. 

It has been said on here many times, if you can afford a motorhome you should be able to afford campsites. I guess it is down to how much you value your time away.

peedee


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend to agree with pedee nowadays but when i had my first camper times were hard and i wasnt earning much. The only way we had a holiday was to have a camper but the odd weekend away was more expensive if we went to the seaside which is 70 miles away.

I tend to go on campsites now and rodee was the only exception i made mainly due to being told by freinds it was ok. I have been twice and never had trouble but this was due to then fact that the car park attendant locked the car park. If you got locked on they would charge you £40 to come out and let you off. The car park was patrolled through the night and we would get a wave from the guy in the car as he drove past. All i can imagine is that being so close to christmas they forgot or werent bothered. Same really. I have usually had one eye open whe in such places. Sometimes when traveling through the night and arriving say at the port i wild park but this is usually in a big laybye.

Sorry that youhad this trouble. It must have bene unnerving.

Phill


----------



## nrh199 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Chester posble o/n options*

I lived in Chester for many years and offer the following possibilities for Motorhome parking. Both locations that with care may be OK for an overnight, self supported, stop. 
*Sandy Lane / Sailing Club carpark*. From A41 'Hamburger lights' head for Chester down Christleton Road. After a short mile enter the light controlled circulation next to Simon Boyd and turn immediately left SP Farndon & Huntington. Car park by river at bottom of hill. Double pull through places often with car and boat trailers about. Quiet at night. Alternatively pull onto the long grass verve between car park and Sailing Club. Used by sailing club so avoid on summer Saturday daytime and early Wednessday evenings. GR420658. 1ml easy but noisy walk into Chester, also on bus route. Walk to shops / pub up Dee Fords Ave. but DO NOT drive this street.
*Eccleston Ferry car park*. Probably owned by Grosvenor Estate. From A55 south Chester take the A483 for Wrexham. After 1/4ml, turn left at the roundabout. Then 100m turn left for Eccleston. A couple of miles to the village down a quite but not wide lane. At village keep right around the Padocks to the river. Gentle slope to car park, no ferry, no facilities in village. GR415623. Pleasant 5km walk or cycle along the riverbank to Chester.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Little roodee*

We had a problem aswell I'm afraid fri and sat nights are no good 
We got knocked from a bloke about 25 to 30 yrs old asking if he could warm up in our van .he had missed the last taxi and lived a long way
From Chester.i told him to p. s off but he wouldn't go till I got up and confronted him.not been back since which is a shame it's a great spot for the city.never mind France this sat 8 am will be on the parade fri night if anybody fancies a beer

Tude


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Chester posble o/n options*



nrh199 said:


> I lived in Chester for many years and offer the following possibilities for Motorhome parking. Both locations that with care may be OK for an overnight, self supported, stop.
> *Sandy Lane / Sailing Club carpark*. From A41 'Hamburger lights' head for Chester down Christleton Road. After a short mile enter the light controlled circulation next to Simon Boyd and turn immediately left SP Farndon & Huntington. Car park by river at bottom of hill. Double pull through places often with car and boat trailers about. Quiet at night. Alternatively pull onto the long grass verve between car park and Sailing Club. Used by sailing club so avoid on summer Saturday daytime and early Wednessday evenings. GR420658. 1ml easy but noisy walk into Chester, also on bus route. Walk to shops / pub up Dee Fords Ave. but DO NOT drive this street.
> *Eccleston Ferry car park*. Probably owned by Grosvenor Estate. From A55 south Chester take the A483 for Wrexham. After 1/4ml, turn left at the roundabout. Then 100m turn left for Eccleston. A couple of miles to the village down a quite but not wide lane. At village keep right around the Padocks to the river. Gentle slope to car park, no ferry, no facilities in village. GR415623. Pleasant 5km walk or cycle along the riverbank to Chester.


Hi Nrh

Thank you for that information and welcome to MHF. I don't know if you noticed but previous posts on this thread are about 5 years old. It's always good to have local information though.

A couple of weeks ago we visited Chester and parked at the Boughton P&R. Sat Nav and the signs took us to the car entrance but we didn't give up and found our way into the spaces dedicated for motorhomes and other larger vehicles using the bus entrance.

Chris


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a good campsite, Delamere Forest, that's on the train line into Chester from a lovely little old fshioned train station two minutes walk along the road. Takes about 15 minutes on the train.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I have used the Roodee a few times over the last 3-4 years and have had no problems but it is a bit expensive for daytime parking (or is £5.90 for a day expensive when you compare with the likes of York.)
http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/carpark/little_roodee/ch1/chester/


----------



## nrh199 (Feb 4, 2013)

Delemere is a good site but is booked up much of the time. There is also an adults only site in the back garden of Netherwood House Whitchurch Rd, Waverton (A41) which is an easy 1.3ml walk along the towpath.


----------

